# Environmental News Sources



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey all. I'm gonna go ahead and assume a lot of you here are interested in the environment and conservation much like I am. I thought I'd put some of my favorite environmental news sources out there for people who may not know they exist to become better educated on the issues if you're interested in that stuff.

1. Grist - website/blog concerning all things green/environmental. Used to be better but still has some good stories.

2. ENN - Environmental News Network has recent (surprise) environmental news stories. A lot of focus on global warming. Updated every day.

3. ScienceDaily - Mostly publishable news and results from studies focusing on the environment and global warming.

4. Living on Earth podcast - probably THE best source of information about current happenings in the envrionmental world. It's been on for over 15 years and with good reason. Podcast via iTunes is available on the front page.

5. NPR Environment podcast - collaboration of environmental news stories from all NPR programming. Usually updated every week. A good listen.

6. NPR Science Friday podcast - In depth look at science news. Usually at least one segment concerning the environment each week and usually has other animal/natural stories too.

7. Diane Rehm Show - Mostly deals with politics and current issues but sometimes she has absolutely GREAT shows concerning alternative energy and the like.

All of the podcasts can be accessed directly from iTunes if you'd prefer to do it that way. Let me know what you think and give me the low down on a show or site I missed that you think is good. Later.


----------

